# Hilfe bei Aufgabe



## Johannes90 (9. Feb 2016)

Hallo,
ich suchte jetzt schon in diversen Foren etc. , aber es Hilft mir alles nicht weiter. Kann sich einer mal an dieser Aufgabe probieren? Ich wäre sehr dankbar wenn einer eine Lösung, Codezeilen, Methoden, Konstruktoren etc posten könnte.
Ich danke schonmal


----------



## kneitzel (9. Feb 2016)

Also einfach nur Aufgaben erledigen tun wir hier nicht. Poste, was Du bisher versucht hast und was für Probleme du hast. Dann können wir Dir evtl. weiterhelfen.


----------



## Bitfehler (9. Feb 2016)

Ich habe sowas schon mal gesehen, da gibt es auch schon ein paar Hinweise zu:
http://www.java-forum.org/thema/rationale-zahlen-exceptions.171661/#post-1080702


----------

